

A Private Office Pod That’ll Help You Find Your Work Flow - jdnier
http://www.wired.com/2015/04/private-office-pod-thatll-help-find-work-flow/

======
cauterized
So basically a micro-cube. This is to a cubicle as a lecture hall chair-with-
writing-surface is to a desk. Hurrah, now we can fit each worker into 9 sqft
instead of 25sqft, and they'll consider it an _upgrade_ from the open office!

------
JSeymourATL
The snug comfort of Business Class, now at the office
>[http://vintage.johnnyjet.com/photos/Virgin-Atlantic-Upper-
Cl...](http://vintage.johnnyjet.com/photos/Virgin-Atlantic-Upper-Class-LHR-
LAX-June-2010-4.JPG)

